# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Native Instruments Traktor DJ Studio

## tancja

*Оригинальное название:* Native Instruments Traktor DJ Studio 2.6.1
*Операционная система:* Windows 2000, Windows XP
*Год:* 2004
*Таблэтка:* Присутствует
*Язык (интерфейса):* Английский

*Описание:* Выпущена версия 2.6 диджейской программы Native Instruments Traktor DJ Studio. Изменения по сравнению с версией 2.5: совместимость с программно-аппаратной системой FinalScratch 2, поддержка интернет-вещания (протокол Icecast), аудиовход (возможна запись в реальном времени), возможность записи микса в реальном времени, улучшенные фильтры, поддержка аудиофайлов формата WMA, AAC, Ogg Vorbis и FLAC, секция "избранное" в браузере, возможность распечатки или экспорта плей-листа, поддержка нескольких MIDI-контроллеров, ритмическая сетка при показе формы волны, функция поиска файлов. Также изменен интерфейс (прилагаются графические оболочки) и расширен список назначаемых органов управления.
Диджейская программа Native Instruments Traktor DJ Studio 2.5 позволяет воспроизводить два файла одновременно (формата MP3, WAV, AIFF, аудио-CD). Есть два дисплея с двухцветным показом формы волны (высокие/низкие частоты), функция определения темпа (с автоматической синхронизацией), независимые функции сжатия/растяжения и изменения высоты тона (+/-100%) в реальном времени, двухканальный микшер с трехполосным эквалайзером, регулировкой чувствительности (в том числе автоматической), кроссфейдером (с регулируемой характеристикой) и мониторной секцией, два фильтра (типы: полосовой, узкополосный режекторный) с регулировкой частоты, добротности и уровня резонанса, база данных с функциями сортировки и поиска (совместима с базой данных Final Scratch). Для каждого трека можно установить до десяти позиций локаторов и до десяти бесшовных петель. Возможны реверсивное воспроизведение, автоматизация всех функций, запись всех действий, экспорт микса в файл формата WAV или AIFF, создание пользовательских клавиатурных сокращений, управление по MIDI (с функцией обучения), синхронизация с другими программами посредством OSC и MIDI Clock, сохранение тэгов ID 3, импорт тэгов iTunes. Поддерживаются форматы Core Audio, ASIO 2, DirectSound.
*Установка:* 
запускаем setup.exe, после установки в папке с программой запускаем TraktorDJStudio2RegistrationTool за ним keygen. Копируем в TraktorDJStudio2RegistrationTool system id и вставляем в keygen. нажимаем generate, ок, в TraktorDJStudio2RegistrationTool нажимаем paste from clipboard. complete
*Системные требования:* 
Windows 2000/XP (рекомендуется XP)
Pentium/Athlon 600 МГц (рекомендуется 1,6 ГГц)
256 Мб RAM (рекомендуется 512 Мб)

*turbo.to:* Traktor DJ Studio 2.6.1.rar

----------


## Supe

класс, у меня как раз слетел он когда windows переустанавливали. Щас турбокопку только врублю на онлайме, чтобы качнулось поскорее!

----------


## xpos

Здорова

Подскажите  как на   ноуте  с интегрированным КРИАТИВОМ (звуковая) и внешней (звуковой)  КРИАТИВОМ - настроить звук  на  выходе, чтобы   была  прослушка  в  наушниках.

Дело в  том,  что  криатив (5,1) в  настройках  ТРАКТОРА не видится на  выходе на  2-е  деки (креатив 1, креатив 2 - 1а  дека), а  должно  быть :
*- дека А   - креатив 1
              -  креатив 2 
- дека Б   - креатив 3
              -  креатив 4* 

*Зато на входе : 
- дека А  - креатив 1
              -  креатив 2 
- дека Б  - креатив 3
              -  креатив 4* 

Установил  родные  дрова  на КРЕАТИВ - в настройках все  примитивно или  наушники 2/2  или  5.1.

Как   правильно  настроить   :
Выход  на   МАСТЕР - на  колонки  и  прослушка  в   наушниках,  при  нажатой кнопке Сие ?

----------

